# community college



## sallyann

HI! I wonder if you can help me out and tell me if community college can be translated as instituto de la comunidad or universidad municipal or is there another term for it?? Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## borgonyon

I think that universidad municipal is a very good equivalent. I had always wondered about that one. Thank YOU!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿universidad municipal?... Creo que sería mejor estatal o pública...
Bueno, es la forma en que llamamos a las universidades que mantiene o ayuda el gobierno en México...
Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¿universidad municipal?... Creo que sería mejor estatal o pública...
> Bueno, es la forma en que llamamos a las universidades que mantiene o ayuda el gobierno en México...
> Saludos



Correcto, pero un community college es una cosa completamente diferente en los Edos. Udos. Generalmente son parte del gobierno del condado. Así que estatal quedaría descartada. Pública podría ser aceptable. Universidad Pública. El punto es que en realidad no se trata de una universidad.

un abrazo


----------



## Nati_Chile

"Universidades estatales" is ok....municipales urgh...awful


----------



## sallyann

But wouldn't universidad municipal refer to the college of a small city? Estatal or pública gives the impression of a larger college, doesn't it??


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Lo que sucede es que aquí los municipios no son ciudades en la mayoría de los casos, sino poblados pequeños que no cuentan con una universidad exclusiva para ellos, la universidad se encuentra en la ciudad más cercana...


----------



## cachaco

Uhmmm, lo de universidad ciertamente no le calza al "College" en USA. Podría traducirse más bien "Pre-universitario regional" o "Politécnico regional".


----------



## borgonyon

Como comenté, los community colleges son generalmente parte del gobierno del condado. Cada condado tiene, a su vez, diferentes ciudades. Prince George's County, mi condado, tiene PG Community College con diferentes sucursales. Pero PG County tiene un sin fin de ciudades y municipalidades [si pudiesemos aplicarles ese término]. Yo vivo en Beltsville, rodeado por Laurel, College Park y Calverton. Todos en el mismo condado. Qué lío, ¿no?

un abrazo


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

borgonyon said:
			
		

> Como comenté, los community colleges son generalmente parte del gobierno del condado. Cada condado tiene, a su vez, diferentes ciudades. Prince George's County, mi condado, tiene PG Community College con diferentes sucursales. Pero PG County tiene un sin fin de ciudades y municipalidades [si pudiesemos aplicarles ese término]. Yo vivo en Beltsville, rodeado por Laurel, College Park y Calverton. Todos en el mismo condado. Qué lío, ¿no?
> 
> un abrazo


 
Si, un lío  
Pero entonces puede ser "escuela técnica comunitaria" o "escuela técnica municipal"
Eso si es más creible que una universidad municipal. Las escuelas técnicas ofrecen carreras cortas que no son una licenciatura, más bien una forma corta en tiempo (entre dos y tres años) y creo que es algo parecido al college.
Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

No son una escuela tecnica. De la forma como lo entendemos en latinoamerica es una universidad, pero los estudiantes no obtienen un diploma de BS o de BA, lo equivalente a una licenciatura. Lo que obtienen es un AS o un AA [Associate of Science y Associate of Arts respectivamente], que no se si tengan equivalente. En muchos casos los alumnos toman sus primeros años en un community college y los últimos dos o tres en una universidad [college]. Un college regular también da los grados de AS y de AA. Yo saqué mi BA en Southern Missionary College, pero mi esposa sacó un AA del mismo lugar. Después yo saqué mi MA [Master's of Art] en Loma Linda University. Loma Linda no da AS, AA, BS o BA, es una universidad. Da grados de maestría en adelante.

un abrazo


----------



## cachaco

Evita decir "municipal", porque el "college" no está administrado por el gobierno de un municipio en particular.


----------



## Herenia

preparatoria pública


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pues ahora sí que ya no sé qué pueda ser si no es universidad, pero tampoco una escuela de carreras técnicas, preparatoria tampoco porque esa es parte del high-school... 
Esperemos que alguien nos aclare un poco


----------



## bobo

Dado que los "community colleges" no esisten en otros paises es una idea complicada de traducir, pero acabo de mirar las paginas web de varios de ellas y el termino que se suele usar es *'universidad pública de la comunidad*.'  Se que no es una traduccion perfecta, pero tal vez es lo mejor que hay.

Espero que eso ayude.


----------



## VenusEnvy

borgonyon said:
			
		

> Prince George's County, mi condado, tiene PG Community College con diferentes sucursales. Pero PG County tiene un sin fin de ciudades y municipalidades [si pudiesemos aplicarles ese término]. Yo vivo en Beltsville, rodeado por Laurel, College Park y Calverton. Todos en el mismo condado.


Vivo en Maryland también. Reconocí PG County cuando lo leí. je je Saludos!

Par más sobre la traducción de "Community College", miren aquí para ver un hilo anterior.


----------



## chaim

COLEGIO COMUNITARIO....

Chaim


----------



## nv1962

Primero, creo que no estaría de más ofrecer un enlace a otro hilo sobre este mismo tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=53939

En segundo lugar, "colegio" me suena casi demasiado a educación primaria o secundaria, y los _community college_ desde luego son parte de la enseñanza avanzada, a nivel universitario; suelen (y pueden) cubrir los dos primeros años de una carrera universitaria "normal".

Por ello, "colegio" no me suena para nada adecuado, por su capacidad de confusión que seguro generará para un hispano parlante. Seguro que tiene ese punto, digamos de "conveniente" de una forma morfológica parecida al _college_ inglés. Pero en este caso, me inclino (y mucho) por declararlo un _falso amigo_ - una falsa pareja de palabras.

Dicho eso, el elemento de _community_ no tiene necesariamente su arraigo en su financiación (lo digo por las anteriores sugerencias que introducen la rúbrica de "pública"), sino más bien su gran _accesibilidad _(y pido perdón por ese palabrejo, pero espero se entienda así). Los _community college_ son realmente un bien común, _de la comunidad_, con unos requisitos de entrada menos ambiciosos de lo que uno ha de superar para matricularse en una universidad; de ahí que muchos estudiantes prefieren _tantear_ antes de decidir sobre un posterior salto a la universidad, obteniendo sus créditos universitarios en el _community college_. Además, ni existe una exigencia de seguir el alto ritmo ni de cargarse de asignaturas para aprobar el curso; en un _community college_ hay, por ello, más flexibilidad académica, sirviendo como un escalón que acomode un posterior salto a la universidad. Y las edades de los estudiantes también lo refleja; muchos tiene su vida ya hecha, y simplemente desean ampliar horizontes, sin la presión ni las prisas propias de la universidad.

Típicamente, como dije al principio, un _community college_ ofrece la posibilidad de obtener un diploma equivalente al de final de curso de 2º año universitario; la transferencia de créditos académicos puede ser bastante fácil ya que las universidades físicamente más cercanas al _community college_ en cuestión suelen reconocer y aceptar sus créditos, siempre que vayan en sintonía con las asignaturas correspondientes de la universidad.

Pero hay otro elemento final, que distingue al _community college_ de lo que podría quizá entenderse por una "universidad light": suelen ofrecer muchos cursos "sueltos", por lo que se puede estudiar ahí también "a la carta", sin necesariamente pensar en un título universitario, sino más bien para ampliar conocimientos en áreas de interés. Y finalmente, en muchos de los _community college_ se pueden cursar estudios que, en países de habla española, se tienden a clasificar de "formación profesional"; hasta se ofrecen diplomas reconocidos como tales, para profesiones como enfermería y técnicos especialistas en medicina, mecánica, electricidad, y un largo etcétera.

Es por ello, que a mi modo de verlo, no encaja ni el término "colegio" ni "universidad" propiamente dicho.

Pero claro, con eso surge la pregunta obvia: ¿entonces qué?

Personalmente sugiero usar, en lugar de las alternativas ya mencionadas, el término *academia comunitaria*. Aunque parezca contradictorio, me parece que el uso de "academia" sugiere que las clases y los cursos ofrecidos son de nivel superior (es decir, posterior a la enseñanza secundaria) al tiempo que se respeta el elemento comunitario, que realmente es clave para entender el papel que desempeñan los _community college:_ son instituciones de enseñanza que de verdad sirven de "trampolín popular" para distribuir y compartir conocimientos, aptitudes y experiencias.

Ya se que me pasé de la raya con tanta explicación, pero es que no tienen nada que ver ni con las universidades populares, universidades a distancia (ni por ello con el Open University conocido del Reino Unido) o colegios de formación profesional, tales como los conocemos en "nuestros" países.

Los _community college_ son desde luego un fenómeno social y didáctico colectivo bastante interesante, pero no por ello tan fácil de traducir.

Espero que el rollo haya servido de algo... Y a ver qué otras sugerencias salen.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I came to this thread, and the other one on this same topic, seeking help for a good translation for "community college:" I see I am not the only one who has struggled with this.  While I appreciate much of what nv1962 said in his previous post, "academia communitaria" doesn't cut it for me, because "academia" sounds too close to "academy" in English.

For my secondary education, I attended and graduated from a private, boarding "academy." While one usually associates attending such a school with a better education, and it carrries with it an element of social status, because often only the wealthy can go to such expensive schools, they are still only secondary educational institutions.  Whereas all community colleges primarily offer post-secondary course work (with a sprinkling of interest classes, as nv1062 well said). 

Alas!  The search must go on . . ..


----------



## nv1962

Santiago Jorge said:


> "academia co*m*unitaria" doesn't cut it for me, because "academia" sounds too close to "academy" in English.


(Pardon my "one m" correction).

Personally, I don't think translators should be bothered by what things "sound like" across languages. Such an undue influence among similarly "sounding" words is better known as a *false cognate*. Some of the more awkward and infamous cases are embarrassed / embarazada and felony / felonía, or closer to this example: college / colegio. However, the semantic differences are not always as striking. In the case of academy / academia, this is such a not-so-clear case, as _academia_ is just as "loosely" related to the concept of (university) college in Spanish as _academy_ is in English.

There's absolutely nothing wrong in using "academia" for an educational institution; many language institutes call themselves "academia", while not being recognized as (and certainly not pretending to be) a university college level (or similarly _academically_ accredited) institution. Of course, whether you "like" that option or not, is a matter of taste; I'm not advocating _for_ academia specifically, I'm emphatically and categorically opposed to the argument of _not_ using it merely because it "sounds like" something in another language. That, I'm sorry to say, is not a criterion a professional translator would apply.

In conclusion, and while emphatically *not* wanting to tread onto preferences for a particular word over another -- after all, the determination and application of nuance in a particular language and its "feel" is highly subjective -- I am puzzled, to say the least, why false cognates and (falsely) similar sounding but semantically different words should be kept in a bizarre stronghold that somehow precludes their _proper_ usage in their corresponding vernacular setting.

Santiago José, I respectfully disagree with your _argument_ - not with your preference for using another word, whichever that may be.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

You have some good points there nv1962, and thanks on the correction on the extra "m" I had on "comunitaria."  I guess I didn't realize the full length and breadth of "academia" in Spanish, but since we are talking about a genre of educational institution that is unique to the United States, even if we use that word to its fullest capacity, it still will not communicate what is meant by "community college."

Of course, "community college" is not the first of this kind to present such a probably, and certainly is not the last.  Indeed, the very term itself in English doesn't explain what it is to English speakers either.  Its meaning only comes through experiential knowledge with it or the meaning which we have given it.  Perhaps, then, that is what we translators must do.  Decide in such forums such as this one, what we will call a “community college” and just "run with it."  Maybe what we choose will ultimately catch on!  Why not? Using "Academia" in the name would be just as valid an option as any, but then how would we differentiate Blair Academy, Camden Military Academy, and Upper Columbia Academy as institutions providing a secondary level of education from Blue Mountain Community College, Southeast Nebraska Community College, and Spokane Falls Community College, which provide post-secondary courses?


----------



## borgonyon

To throw another wrench to this thread, we also have the US Military Academy at West Point and the US Naval Academy at Annapolis, that are "college" academies!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

"Junior college" is another name often used for "community college" and is nearly universally recognized as being the same thing among US English speakers. Would that name be easier to translate into Spanish?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Ah, good point, borgonyon!  The would "academy" in English, as we can see, suggests specialized training, and not just a "run of the mill" education.  But then, as nv1962 rightly pointed out, while we are looking for a word in Spanish, we can't let what the equivalent word in English, with its meaning extension and variation, influence our decision.


----------



## jbarreracer

Que piensan de 
Colegio Vocacional
Community College


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Well said, nv1962, you make a good point.

So, back to "community college." It is a special academic institution that apparently does not have it equivalent in the Spanish speaking world:

A "community college" affords post secondary education with two year degrees (associate degrees), but nothing higher, like the 4-year degrees that colleges do, and the post graduate degrees offered by universities.  Also, a community college should not be confused with a technical institute, which many times gives technical training without affording actual degrees.

Community colleges utilize state funding, in part, but utlize local funding as well. They are more local in scope, at the county level, without being tied to a specific city.  I taught at a community college for 14 years and our school, had several campuses across 4 different cities, but all in the same county. The main campus, including the administration, was in a specific city, the other campuses were considered branch campuses.


----------



## mercebri

Hola: con varios años de retraso propongo "universidad popular". Eso lo hay en España y es principalmente para adultos que quieren tomar unas clases, reciclarse...
No es un equivalente exacto, básicamente porque no parece haberlo.
Saludos.


----------



## AlvaXospa

¿Qué tal "Universidad pública comunitaria"'???


----------



## iribela

AlvaXospa said:


> ¿Qué tal "Universidad pública comunitaria"'???


No es una universidad... Yo si puedo lo dejo en inglés, porque la gente (en EE.UU.) sabe lo que es. Si tengo que traducirlo, uso 'instituto/centro de enseñanza superior (de la comunidad)', o algo similar, dependiendo del contexto. Puedes poner el nombre propio del CC entre paréntesis, si te refieres a alguno en particular. Todo depende de lo que estés traduciendo y para quién.


----------



## AlvaXospa

Me gusta tu sugerencia, gracias.

"superior" indica que es "postsecundary" o sea, después de la preparatoria (high school)???


----------



## iribela

AlvaXospa said:


> Me gusta tu sugerencia, gracias.
> 
> "superior" indica que es "postsecundary" o sea, después de la preparatoria (high school)???


Sí, después de la preparatoria/high school.
*
enseñanza superior*
1. f. enseñanza que comprende los estudios especiales que requiere cada profesión o carrera; p. ej., derecho, medicina, etc.


----------



## AlvaXospa

Vale!


----------

